# Basics?



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What all do I need to be teaching my new doeling?

So far I take her out and walk her around a little each day,and brush her,and she doesnt mind her belly,ears,and udder area touched. Hopefully that helps when she kids. Im glad she doesnt kick when I handle her feet or lay down when I lead her,at least she hasn't so far...

Also,shes still not overly friendly,but getting better,I expect she will get friendlier,but are dam raised kids always less friendly/tame?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

and what all will I need?

- white shirt (short sleeves ok?)
- white pants or are jeans ok,probably for my fair

I hoped to get to watch a show before then but looks like thats not going to happen,so are there any good videos online of how to show?

Im glad Kissy's being more friendly now.  She jumps up on her stall when she hears my coming and starts baaing. lol Or if Im standing there,and she's started walking up to me when I let her out of her stall,and I can catch her outside now to.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sounds like she'll be good for showing. remember to pratice setting her up, if she does a good job give her an apple chunk, or banana.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

ok,thanks


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I don't know if there are any videos, but some camera savvy person (maybe on TGS) could make one? :wink:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I know of some boer prepare for show type videos but I don't do dairy so I can't help you with any videos that would apply to you.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

where are the boer ones?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I found a video of people showing Lamanchas that might help: 




The Boer ones are more lecture type deals than demonstrations:




























Here is a clip of an actual show: 




It is a wether class though and some kids are bracing which you don't do with bucks.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok I will have to check those out,thanks.


----------

